# Any advice for getting dog to eat rice prescribed by vet?



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello! I'm so happy to have found this site. My vet has prescribed me to mix in rice with my 10 week old English Bulldog pup's food. He has had soft, mushy stool since he got home from the breeder and he wants me to try some rice before changing dog food or prescribing medicine. (I'd previously tried pumpkin but the dog didn't like it.) Now he refuses to eat the rice and just eats around it. Any suggestion on how I can get him to eat the rice!

For background, I'm giving him California Natural puppy food mixed in with Canidae all stages formula (that's what the breeder had been feeding him. She also wanted me to mix in some frozen bil-jac to help firm up the poop, which she had been doing but it's not readily available wher I live andthen that would mean feeding three kinds of dog food. Also she didnt' want the pups on the bil-jac long term so that doesn't seem like a longterm solution..)


Thanks!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

RIce is pretty bland tasting so I'm not surprised he's not too into it. You don't want to make it TOO tasty because it's the blandness itself that may help with his tummy problems. You may want to try adding some LOW SODIUM chicken stock when cooking the rice (or afterwards is fine too).


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

The chicken broth sounds pretty good! I have two ideas: 

1 Make gravy by adding water to the kibble then mixing in the rice. 

2 Grind some kibble in a food processor and mix it with rice. I think this may hide the rice enough. 

Good luck


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the great suggestions regarding chicken stock and the blender idea is great too!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If all the vet is looking to do is bulk his stools up you can also try old fashioned oats in his food. Adding a tablespoon of plain yogert always helps get the GI flora restored to normal levels and always cures the runs in my dogs with in 24 hours. Also this GI upset could be just an anxiety issue with the change of scenery. How long have you had the dog?


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll give the oatmeal a try. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind...1)Is instant oatmeal okay. 2)how much should I give and should I add anything to the oatmeal to give it flavor? 3) If the oatmeal doesn't work would brown rice help? My mother said her dog hated white rice but liked the brown. I've been putting yogurt in each meal all along as per the breeder's suggestion so that's not helping, unfortunately.

We've had Tuffy a week and he seems very happy so I don't think stress is an issue!

Thanks again for your great advice.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Old fashioned oats is best, instant often has "stuff" in it that is not great for the dog (and unfortunately for us too, but I love the stuff..lol).
If you are looking to bulk up the stools brown rice may not work. It's not as "plain".


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

It still could very well be stress and anxiety despite having happy behaviors. They anxiety would take it self out on him physically if it's not emotionally. He just could be "hiding it" well, but it is apparently manifesting in his physical issues. A week he barely knows you. it takes anywhere from 2 weeks to upwards of 6 weeks before a dog feels totally comfortable in a new home.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Got it--old fashion oats it is.I'm kicking myself because I just threw out a half used box of it the other day because we weren't using it. Oh well! 

Thanks again!

Good point. I'll definitely keep that in mind!

I appreciate all the help!!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

You could try boiled potato in place of the rice.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Great suggestion! He likes french fries so maybe the boiled potato will go over better than the rice. 

Thanks!


----------

